# 3/10/09 Blizzard, Fargo ND



## 4x4Farmer

Got about 10 inches out of this one. Here is a few pics. Will have a few videos to come when i get some time.

Getting Deep!








Fixing a cutting edge.








The healthy diet!








This is how deep some of the roads were around town. Some became inpassable with a payloader without digging your way through them first.


----------



## farmerkev

NICE!


----------



## MileHigh

Sweet...

looking forward to the vids


----------



## 4x4Farmer

hahahaha, i just noticed in my last pic, the short busses lined up behind me!! lol


----------



## ABES

Looks like a good time. That storm went north of me here in the twin cities. We just barely got an inch.


----------



## 350-CHEVY

we just go lots of wind, we were supposed to get a good dump from that storm but it didnt happen


----------



## doh

350-CHEVY;769389 said:


> we just go lots of wind, we were supposed to get a good dump from that storm but it didnt happen


It didn't miss us in Fort Frances.


----------



## tls22

sweet pics...i cant wait for ur video. This is ur time to shine, ur the only one that gets snow from march-april


----------



## 4x4Farmer

couple more


----------



## DeVries

Nice pics, nice equipment. 

I'm jelous of the snow, not sure why, as whenever it snows I hate it. Guess it's been to long since our last snow fall. LOL


----------



## CityGuy

Nice pics.


----------



## gc3

All our snow is melted away, I'm jealous also.


----------



## 05Duramax073

Ours is all gone now to. I was excited with the way winter started for us, then it fizzled out. We had arctic air all winter. But not enough of the white stuff.


----------



## 01CTD2500

Yeah this blizzard was a pain in the ass... we didnt get as much snow as you guys but pleanty of wind and it made the drifts ROCK hard..


----------



## seventwenty

I'd buy a camera to take pictures of the storms up here myself but you do such a nice job of documenting them 4x4farmer! Gotta love that Cat gettin' it done


----------



## nicksplowing

*sweet pics thanks for sharing*


----------



## Lakewlc

great pics


----------



## jhakarter

Ya this storm was just like the first blizzard this year, with one exception, not many places to put snow at, unless they have been hauled out of. See your guys equiptment running around town all the time.. Nice stuff thats for sure!


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Thanks for the comments guys. Just got in from hauling the lots that are a must haul right away account. Now its time for some sleep!!! Then back to hauling on sunday. Hopefully will get a few videos up this weekend.


----------



## fireball

I'll add a few pictures to this blizzard


----------



## 87chevy

How's the melting situation up there 4x4? We got like 6-8 inches down here and now its been high 40's-low 50's all weekend. Makes for a sloppy muddy mess


----------



## lawnproslawncar

I'm opening a snow removal service in the dakota's. Nothing like lots of snow and broken equipment! lol
You guys can have it. Just think of it as the Smithco stimulus plan


----------



## IMAGE

fireball;770653 said:


> I'll add a few pictures to this blizzard


I know where that is. I drool every time I drive by 

I dont think this was as bad as Dec 15th, but it was 80% of it.

Here is a vid of driving during the Blizzard


----------



## fireball

you drove right past me on 25th.


----------



## IMAGE

You must be on the west side up there just south of 12th? I wish I would of got a vid of driving out in West Fargo, it was 10x as bad as it was by your place.


----------



## IMAGE

4x4Farmer;769730 said:


> Thanks for the comments guys. Just got in from hauling the lots that are a must haul right away account. Now its time for some sleep!!! Then back to hauling on sunday. Hopefully will get a few videos up this weekend.


Were you hauling snow again tonight? I saw a Smithco loader going south on University. I think it was a Cat 924 High Lift? Its hard to believe how much snow has melted in just the last couple days. Pretty soon we will be sandbagging!


----------



## fireball

how much do you charge for sandbagging? by the bag, by the yard, by the hour, is it part of your snow removal contract or does it fall under landscaping services. Don't worry, if you fall in, I'll pick you out in Winnipeg


----------



## IMAGE

You know I am working on a price plan... its gonna be a seat of the pants thing I think. I will actually be getting paid "by the day" through the NG, because I am sure I will be activated. But I will have a crew out helping ppl move bags from the "community dropoff" spots to ppl's lawns. That will probally be an hourly rate. (everyone says we should 'volunteer' our time, sorry but I cant get employees to work free, and I'm not paying them out of my pocket to sandbag your house)


Edit: oh and if I do fall in... you can pick me up at Teasers in Winnipeg, but give me a couple days to enjoy the show first


----------



## 4x4Farmer

IMAGE;771200 said:


> Were you hauling snow again tonight? I saw a Smithco loader going south on University. I think it was a Cat 924 High Lift? Its hard to believe how much snow has melted in just the last couple days. Pretty soon we will be sandbagging!


Yeah, we finally finished tonight. We got glaciers sidedump to help us tonight. Yeah that would have been Kade going down south to stack the snow at the dump. I always end up being the guy to load the trucks! Id rather stack, but oh well, it beats driving truck.


----------



## seventwenty

4x4Farmer;771226 said:


> Yeah, we finally finished tonight. We got glaciers sidedump to help us tonight. Yeah that would have been Kade going down south to stack the snow at the dump. I always end up being the guy to load the trucks! Id rather stack, but oh well, it beats driving truck.


who doesn't want to stack?! nap for an hour and let the loads build up, work for 25min, nap for an hour, work for 25min  Just as long as the guys hauling don't realize your sleeping and start to mess with you!

edit: as far as sandbagging (and I'm sort of out of the loop but this just what I hear) were doing it for an hourly charge on guys and equipment, the guys are getting their hourly snow rate and we charge our hourly rate for equipment, hauling pre-made bags is a per load charge. I agree with IMAGE above, why should we volunteer our time sandbagging the $1-2 million homes built along the river?! If you have the money to build that fancy house on the fancy lot with the river in the backyard you probably have the money to pay the guys to build a dike to save it when the river rises.


----------



## IMAGE

seventwenty;771229 said:


> who doesn't want to stack?! nap for an hour and let the loads build up, work for 25min, nap for an hour, work for 25min  Just as long as the guys hauling don't realize your sleeping and start to mess with you!
> 
> edit: as far as sandbagging (and I'm sort of out of the loop but this just what I hear) were doing it for an hourly charge on guys and equipment, the guys are getting their hourly snow rate and we charge our hourly rate for equipment, hauling pre-made bags is a per load charge. I agree with IMAGE above, why should we volunteer our time sandbagging the $1-2 million homes built along the river?! If you have the money to build that fancy house on the fancy lot with the river in the backyard you probably have the money to pay the guys to build a dike to save it when the river rises.


Are you hauling bags you guys made, or do you mean the bags the city is going to put in 'designated pick up locations'


----------



## fireball

Well I guess if you put it that way, why not charge them to use your Fair snow blower and blow the water away. Of course charge them to fill in the ruts that the snow blower leaves. You have to admit that this is a strange thread. Starts out a blizzard and ends up talking about sandbagging. Guess you have to live here to understand. I haven't seen where the city has designated drop off points but I think Moorhead has made it clear that their city won't help. The thought in my mind is whether you would be better off buying those tubes of sand in bulk and having them delivered.


----------



## IMAGE

Fargo has said they will be putting sandbags in stockpiled locations in some subdivisions. Moorhead will not be. I dont know if the ones fargo puts out will be prefilled, or just a bale of sandbags and a big pile of sand to fill your own. I am starting to lean away from sandbagging and thinking delivering sand will be what I will be doing. ppl can fill thier own sandbags or get voluteers to do that.


----------



## IMAGE

Fireball, check out the GIS maps on the city of fargo website, mhd has one also. Check out the different flood levels. At 40' there are gonna be alot of ppl swimming. With the "heavy rains" in the forecast for next week they are upping the chance for a record flood, over '97. I think its a 10-15% chance of setting a record, and a 50% chance of being the same as '97.


----------



## fireball

gis map is fine. My block is in the 500 year flood plain and the rest of the neighborwood isn't, the new map coming out has us out. Hell, I just got done paying for that elevating of the VA dike. No the real danger is sewer failure which happened twice before. Just got done installing a watered powered backup pump which apparently Moorhead is trying to outlaw in the near future. I think the rain is going to the north of us. Delivering sand sounds like a good idea but will suppliers cut you off when sand really gets to be a hot item. Kinda like rock salt


----------



## seventwenty

IMAGE;771308 said:


> Are you hauling bags you guys made, or do you mean the bags the city is going to put in 'designated pick up locations'


It appears to be both, like I said I'm not too into the loop here but I see our guys making bags from our own supply and the boss claims we'll be hauling from the drop off areas if needed. From the sounds of it, our residential snow contracts that have asked for sandbagging will get pre-made bags from our supply's while anyone else gets what the city is giving out (if they are available). I don't know what he is charging for our bags but I can't imagine its much more than covering the cost, he'll make the cash from labor charges. My boss over reacts a bit so we'll see what actually happens, he's already gone and swapped out our winter lease wheeled skid steers for track machines :redbounce

I was looking at the city's website last night and from what I found they are predicting a crest ~3' less than 97? I guess its too early to tell whats going to happen till this next week starts up, could be good and messy if we actually get the two days of snow after the rain.


----------



## MaineF250

any reason they don't run wings on municipal trucks in a snowy area like north dakota, it seems like such a waste.


----------



## IMAGE

There are alot of trucks with wings. Not all, but alot of them.


----------



## cet

Did I see on the news where you guys are under a flood warning?


----------



## IMAGE

yeah, expecting a big one, record setting. was just on ABC news about 2 minutes ago.


----------



## CityGuy

IMAGE;770960 said:


> I know where that is. I drool every time I drive by
> 
> I dont think this was as bad as Dec 15th, but it was 80% of it.
> 
> Here is a vid of driving during the Blizzard


Whats the name of the band that is the music inthe backround?


----------



## IMAGE

Bruce Springsteen - Trapped


----------



## CityGuy

IMAGE;772300 said:


> Bruce Springsteen - Trapped


Thanks Image, I love that song but can never remember who it is when I'm at the store to buy CD's


----------



## IMAGE

you buy cd's?? Livewire buddy, Livewire. (download for free)


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Well Fargo/Moohead guys, did ya have fun the last 4 days? On Tues night I was getting so mad at how hard it was to push that snow I almost drove my loader over a dike and into the river just to end it all!!! This flood/ snow / flood / snow / flood / snow crap wears the crap out of a guy. How'd your guys push's go. Grassmaster, havent seen you on here for awhile but i think your going to need a little grass seed at Discovery and Centenial! lol Well time to have some beers!


----------



## fireball

it is going to cost 400,000.00 to clean up the fargodome, I think we can come up with 40,000 for grass seed.


----------



## wannabeplowing

Hey 4X4 quick question for ya, do you run the loader at brandywood? I work for All-Terrain and we do the sidewalks and entrances there and during the last blizzard I say a smithco truck there and a loader and was just curious if it was you.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

wannabeplowing;776360 said:


> Hey 4X4 quick question for ya, do you run the loader at brandywood? I work for All-Terrain and we do the sidewalks and entrances there and during the last blizzard I say a smithco truck there and a loader and was just curious if it was you.


That would be us! Yes Im sure it was me in the loader, either me or josh, we run the two loaders.


----------



## IMAGE

4x4Farmer;775046 said:


> Well Fargo/Moohead guys, did ya have fun the last 4 days? On Tues night I was getting so mad at how hard it was to push that snow I almost drove my loader over a dike and into the river just to end it all!!! This flood/ snow / flood / snow / flood / snow crap wears the crap out of a guy. How'd your guys push's go. Grassmaster, havent seen you on here for awhile but i think your going to need a little grass seed at Discovery and Centenial! lol Well time to have some beers!


ohh man I dont want to think back to that!! The second night of that storm. I dont remember if it was a tuesday or what... but the crap had froze down to the ground and I was tripping hard all night. Could't scrape clean for crap, left a think layor of ice. A couple days later the ice turned to slush and looked terrible. Had to go push all the slush off everything again.


----------

